# Dog Hates My Dad?



## puppylover23 (Mar 22, 2017)

We adopted a rescue dog in January, a lovely chihuahua cross. She was a very nervous dog in her foster home but once she came to us she relaxed massively and bonded with me almost instantly. She's come really far since she came home, learning to walk on lead and to play and its so beautiful to see. 

However we're still stuck with one problem with her. She just doesn't like/is a bit scared of my dad. She generally just avoids him and stays out of his way, especially if I'm not home. She does occasionally growl at him if he comes closer to her, but i don't think it's in her temperament for that to transpire. However she rarely takes treats from him, unless it's something super high value (which she only gets from him, not me, in hope of a positive association). She will now walk on lead with him holding the lead, but only if I'm there too, she'd never go for a walk with solely him. She'd never go over to him to say hello or get tickles, but she's so affectionate and loving with me. 

We really just want to develop a good relationship between the two of them, but we've tried so many things but none seem to be making much strong progress yet. 

She is nervous of all men, not just him, however as she lives with him its key to at least first get her to like him before all of mankind. 

So does anyone have any advice of how to solve this issue and help my gorgeous girl warm to my poor Dad?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

He should be very careful of his body language- no direct eye contact as that can be perceived to be threatening to a dog. He should ignore her, but when he passes her he could try dropping (not tossing or throwing) a really high value treat such as roast chicken. Let her take her time to come to him, these things can take a long time. Make sure she has a safe place where she can go to and feel secure.

Never ignore a growl. It is your dog communicating her anxiety. If you don't respect what she is saying (stop this or go away, I am anxious) she might bypass the growl in future and go straight to a bite - in her mind, what's the point of growling if us stupid humans don't listen anyway? Other early warnings, before the growl, include lip licking, yawning, wide eyes, ear tension and body tension. Observe her closely so you can read her signals.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

What have you tried so far? You mentioned him giving her high value treats, but I think that's all you have mentioned so far. How does he approach her? A person approaching sideways on is less threatening for a dog than if the person is facing directly towards them as they approach. Perhaps each time your dad walks past he could throw down a tasty treat for your dog so that she associates him with good things. I think it's important also that you try to allow your dog to approach your dad in her own time as she gradually gains confidence. 

Perhaps he can feed her some of her meals also (if he doesn't already). Others on here will probably have some more suggestions.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

The most important thing is patience by both you and your dad. Your pup has to feel safe in the house and around your dad so pushing it will just set her back.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

puppylover23 said:


> We adopted a rescue dog in January, a lovely chihuahua cross. She was a very nervous dog in her foster home but once she came to us she relaxed massively and bonded with me almost instantly. She's come really far since she came home, learning to walk on lead and to play and its so beautiful to see.
> 
> However we're still stuck with one problem with her. She just doesn't like/is a bit scared of my dad. She generally just avoids him and stays out of his way, especially if I'm not home. She does occasionally growl at him if he comes closer to her, but i don't think it's in her temperament for that to transpire. However she rarely takes treats from him, unless it's something super high value (which she only gets from him, not me, in hope of a positive association). She will now walk on lead with him holding the lead, but only if I'm there too, she'd never go for a walk with solely him. She'd never go over to him to say hello or get tickles, but she's so affectionate and loving with me.
> 
> ...


It's very early day for a rescue dog if you've only had her since January. She may also have suffered harsh treatment from men in the past. Basically it's time and patience and allowing her to come round to your Dad (which I'm sure she will) in her own time. The worse thing your Dad can do is try and force his attention on her.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Can't really add to the great advice you've already been given, but just to encourage you, my dog had been abused by her previous male owner and came to me terrified of all men (if we saw a man walking toward us, we would have to do a huge loop round him as she wouldn't go within 20 feet of a man, which you can imagine was a bit embarrassing at times!) I did what the other posters have suggested. She is now fine with nearly all men (and the ones she isn't ok with, I'm happy that she isn't ok with as I'm not ok with them either!) to the point where she is a total pest when I have a workman in the house as she is constantly asking them for cuddles and fuss!


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

puppylover23 said:


> She is nervous of all men, not just him, however as she lives with him its key to at least first get her to like him before all of mankind.


I wouldn't necessarily agree with this - if your dad is not that used to dogs or seems to scare her more than some other men (my dog was extra-terrified of overweight men or men with beards because of her previous owner), it might be worth her meeting other men, especially if you know any dog-savvy ones. I first introduced my dog to a man who was very experienced in dealing with nervous dogs - he did all the right stuff, body language, not putting her under pressure, letting her come to him instead of going to her. I didn't introduce her to my neighbour (whom we saw much more often but who had a beard and wasn't a doggy person) until much later! I found that the more positive experiences she had with men, the faster she got over her fear, and she was soon more confident even around men who weren't so good with dogs. So if your dad is awkward, nervous or unsure around her, it could actually help if she is meeting men who are more confident at knowing how to behave around her.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Just to add. Don't tell her off if she growls at your dad as this is her way of communicating that she is uncertain. If you do tell her off for growling she may resort to going to the next stage of nipping with no warning.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

@Sairy posted this earlier for someone else, I had been looking for it - it's a great little guide to canine anxiety signals.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I also agree it's early days , it took Reena a few months to trust OH. She would bark and growl when he appeared, but after some 'treat therapy', him feeding her sometimes and avoiding eye contact she adores him and will smooch him for hours ! She does still prefer me to hold her lead though.


----------



## marklindsay (Oct 28, 2015)

This is interesting as my friend has a big black lab, my dog became aggressive towards the dog but soon stopped this, Its the female owner he barks at now, even when she is alone he still barks at her, she has done nothing to fear him etc, very bizarre as its every time, she cant even pet him. I don't know if its the scent he smells from her. Any insight would be helpful.

MARK


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

marklindsay said:


> This is interesting as my friend has a big black lab, my dog became aggressive towards the dog but soon stopped this, Its the female owner he barks at now, even when she is alone he still barks at her, she has done nothing to fear him etc, very bizarre as its every time, she cant even pet him. I don't know if its the scent he smells from her. Any insight would be helpful.
> 
> MARK


I think it would be best to start your own thread on this Mark, it's a slightly different issue.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

OP, just had a thought, is your dad quite tall? Cos your pup is little and if he bends over to touch her or give her treats, that could also freak her out.


----------

